# And the Smartest Site on the Internet Is...



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

And the Smartest Site on the Internet Is....



> *Google now lets you filter sites by "reading level".*


-- Tom


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If anybody is curious as to how this site ranks.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

I did check that. You can also specify the subdomain (or subforum) of the site to work on.
*Serious* variation.

Edit: With the library and forums the results are valid, but once you get to the subforums something goes wrong with Google identifying the content, and it deals only with the index pages.


----------

